# Base Closures



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

wow. i can't believe there isn't a topic about this on this forum. i thought it'd be at the top. rumsfeld is going to announce the base closures and realignment tomorrow morning at 9:30 this is huge for Gf and minot, especially minot, it's the only thing that place has going for it, besides the outdoor activities available around it. also fargo's national guard is in the same boat. its fun watching those f16's fly around town.. hopefully it turns out well


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Fox News said they would put out the list sometime today.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks like the only ND base on there was Grand Forks and it said "realign"

Not sure what that all means? Hopefully it means it stays but just has some changes? This isn't final yet is it? Doesn't it have to pass by Congress?

http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/i/msnbc/secti ... osings.pdf


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is what it means.....They will probably move the planes to another base.Huge loss for GF......

AP: Grand Forks base mission to be realigned, at cost of 2,290 military personnel

By Mary Clare Jalonick

The Associated Press

WASHINGTON - The Pentagon is recommending that the Grand Forks Air Force Base be realigned, but that it lose 2,290 military personnel and 355 civilians.

The Grand Forks base, about 15 miles from the city of Grand Forks, has about 2,700 active-duty military personnel and about 50 air refueling tankers.

The Pentagon will propose shutting 150 military installations from Maine to Hawaii, including 33 major bases, The Associated Press learned.

Among the major closures is Ellsworth Air Force Base in South Dakota, home to 29 B-1B bombers, half the nation's fleet of the aircraft, and the state's second largest employer.

More than 100 other smaller facilities would also be closed, including scores of Reserve and National Guard installations, under the recommendations being announced by Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> his isn't final yet is it? Doesn't it have to pass by Congress?
> 
> It now goes to a 9 member committee for additions, deletions or what ever. Then to congress in it's final form for a up or down vote.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bush has to sign off before it goes to congress.....thay can only vote yes or no....no changes can be made after BRAC is finished by Sept 8.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I thought I heard that ND Gov. was going to do something if it came to this point. Has he done anything?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Over the next three months bases can be added to the closure list, removed, or have new missions assigned to them. If anyone remembers the last go around, GF was not on the original closure list. Yet it got added during the period after.

In regards to jobs, while some may be lost if the base stays open with a new assignment, jobs to meet that new assignment will be created. It could mean not net loss in jobs, an increase in jobs or a loss of some jobs. It is way to early to tell.

The other angle will be the Politics of these things! Lots of things can still take place. I would bet we see a lot less of Dorgan and Conrad out front slamming the Pres and things over the next 90 days. Payback can be lethal!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ga is losing several big bases also and I say good, let them modernize and increase efficiency. Any big employer should be able to structure themselves they way they see fit. Theres way too much pork spent on our military. As long as the changes strengthen their ability to deal with the threats around the world we are all better off.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree Bob....politics and the ecomonics of it should have nothing to do with it.That's why Bush and the congress cannot make any changes.

DeltaBoy....the gov. has nothing to do with the GF base.It is still a question if he does have something to say about the National Guard base in Fargo.Some gov's, are threatening to go to court over the guard.

I believe the base in Fargo is also up for realignment.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> :
> I agree Bob....politics and the ecomonics of it should have nothing to do with it.


 Thats fantasy land.

Sorry Ken to burst your bubble. Why do you think Elsworth in SD got hit.
Dasher did nothing but beat on Bush his last three years. Elworth is the second largest employer in SD. Notice how quite Dorgan and Conrad have been the last couple of years about Bush policies. They know their role.
That's the main reason what I have said before we need one senator from each party. Always stay close to the top. Didn't Dorgan turn down a leadership role for the Dems in the Senate. Smart on his part. Dasher was hung out to dry by his own party. Not too smart on his part. But sure didn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Zogman....what I meant was that the BRAC committee takes the recommendation from the Pentagon.....politics should have nothing to do with what they reccomend.Of course who knows what goes on behind closed doors.

As far as Daschle goes....I saw Senator Thune interviewed on TV yesterday.....he was asked about his campaign last year against Daschle.....because he said over and over and over that by electing him.....a republican would be able to have more influence because he could get to Bush easier than Daschle.

I guess it wasn't true since Ellsworth is on the list anyway.....so much for campaign retoric.....A republican had no more influence that a Democrat which is how it should be in this situation.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I feel we need to close more bases. I did like Mr. Bush's idea of using them for locations to place refinneries though.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm with ej on the refineries, time for some new ones and they might as well on them bases.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken is correct, The military is just like any other big entity, it has to constantly check to see if its efficiencies are correct and change them if they are not. Georgia is a solid Republican state and we are losing two big bases and several smaller ones so I think that kind of kills the political angle argument. The threat is changing and we have to adjust for that reality. The military does not exist for the economic good of any state or city and I sincerely hope it doesn't start making decisions based on local political economics, that should be way down the list of considerations.

Where did you guys here about the idea of refineries on bases, I would like to read about that?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I believe Bush came out with that proposal a couple of weeks ago, I'll do some digging and see if I can find some info.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Here one article.

http://www.reuters.com/newsArticle.jhtm ... ID=8319309


----------

